# basic Fender Super Reverb RI stuff



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

OK...so I just pick up a Super reverb RI today.
Looking ahead a little, I'll probably want to change the tubes to some better ones.
This is what I know:
Looks like I'll need one of those "bias rite" contraptions that will give me a reading.
I also just found out that Weber has discontinued their version.
First question: what good reliable unit is available for this purpose.
Before someone with very good intentions starts telling me about plate voltage readings etc etc.
I realy realy dont want to die playing with this amp.
Solution: KEEP IT SIMPLE AS POSSIBLE.

I also saw a picture of a "noise" pot that is adjustable. Does the Super verb have one?
How well does it work? and does it effect tone or volume when adjusting it.?

all replies appreciated.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

I use one of these that works nicely. Dual Bias Tester Probe for Vacuum Tube Guitar Amplifier by AMP-HEAD
For a more accurate reading, you'll need to know the plate voltage.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

You can't bias without knowing the plate voltage.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Furtz said:


> I use one of these that works nicely. Dual Bias Tester Probe for Vacuum Tube Guitar Amplifier by AMP-HEAD
> For a more accurate reading, you'll need to know the plate voltage.


looks good...thanks for the link. 

Would you or anyone know a SAFE range in milliAmps that the super reverb runs best at.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

It really depends on the plate voltage. If it's running at 400V, for a 6L6GC the min is 38mA, max is 53mA. 
Maybe Fender could give you a reasonably close idea of what the plates run at if you're not comfortable measuring it.
Might be best to just support your local amp tech.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

Since I have way too much time on my hands, I did a little search on your amp. Looks like the plate voltage is about 440V, so you will be shooting for something between 35 and 45mA. 
I'm not sure about this, but I think Fender ships their amps biased on the cold side to avoid warranty issues. The Tube Store in Stony Creek could probably supply you with a matched pair that are in the ball-park.
Fender '65 Super Reverb Reissue - Value Package


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Furtz said:


> Since I have way too much time on my hands, I did a little search on your amp. Looks like the plate voltage is about 440V, so you will be shooting for something between 35 and 45mA.
> I'm not sure about this, but I think Fender ships their amps biased on the cold side to avoid warranty issues. The Tube Store in Stony Creek could probably supply you with a matched pair that are in the ball-park.
> Fender '65 Super Reverb Reissue - Value Package


First of all thanks for the information. Its appreciated.
A short Google search produce an average 30 - 35 mV setting BUT I am aware that the actual plate voltage will be the determining factor in a BIAS setting.
I have allready ordered that bias tester from Amp head and I will be satisfied in getting in the ballpart with that unit.
Safe Simple and good enough for my rock and roll.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

another question about my Super Reverb RI
I know this is correct : 45 watts into 2 ohms

Question : what possible load ( speakers )can be connected to the "extention speaker out" that will do NO damage to the amp?

all info appreciated.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

JUst a quick update on my tube replacement for the Super Reverb RI.

Finaly recieved the twin bias tester from AMP-HEAD. Cool machine. Allows me to flip a switch and measure both tubes.
I first measured the original Groove tubes that came with the amp.
Reading. One tube 36.8 mV Other tube 41.7 mV

I then turned the bias put all the way to the left. Reading 14.0 mV.....max to the right 46.3 mV

replaced the Groove tubes with a new set of TAD from the Tube Store ( Hamilton)
New readings after adjustment. 31.6 mV and 30.4 mV

Another interesting point. I tried real hard to find the proper screwdriver that would fit into the bias hole for adjustment BUT was not succesfull. The dammed pot is hidden behind a large trasformer and above a speaker. If there is a simple tool that fits in that spot, I dont have one. Anyways...docided to remove the chassy for easy access and that was way more simpler then I thought.

All is good.

Any more thoughts if my new bias settings are on the cool OR hot side would be appreciated.


----------

